# Z4 trunk space limitations on an ED trip



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi Guys,

My wife and I are considering the Z4 for ED but one nagging question is the trunk space limitation for a 1-2 week trip in Europe. Since i see other members have done it, i presume the trick is to get laundry done at the hotel and pack light? Just curious on what others have done and their experience with this issue



Thanks,


----------



## milkncrackas (Aug 28, 2011)

Absolutely doable (did it last year; 2 weeks, 2000 miles)

Aim for the summer (lighter clothing) and pack lightly (carry-on size suitcase and laptop bag/purse each)! Roof-downtime was still only possible when luggage was unloaded safely at the hotel(s). Biggest downside (upside?) was limit on souvenirs...but I guess it's just a reason to go back :bigpimp:


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

not that bad if you leave the top up.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

We did 1,800 miles over 3 weeks. Leave the laptop home, they are old school now with I Pad's. Pack travel clothes that you can wash or have washed. You can easily live for a week out of a couple of overhead bags and a duffle or two. Our top down time was limited by a cool May and we opted for 2-4 night stays at locales to maximize unpacked time. If you do have the top up there is really a lot of storage for 2 people. We had a great time - do it!


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

We fit all this on our 10 day trip. Putting small things behind the seats allowed us to put the top down.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know but we're are getting ready to do May/June so we'll let you know! 

Maybe the wife has to carry the luggage on her lap, lol.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Awesome guys! This really helps! I feel confident that we can manage after seeing your experiences.

Ok. One big question scratched off the list! 



TeeZee said:


> We fit all this on our 10 day trip. Putting small things behind the seats allowed us to put the top down.


Thanks for the picture too! That puts thing in perspective well.


----------



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Go to a dealership and test fit your luggage before you go! When I had my Z4 we never really took too many trips that needed much luggage. Most of the time it just had a tennis back in the trunk. But one time we took it to Destin, after my wife did a little shopping it was like playing Tetris to get the trunk lid to close.


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

We did 2 weeks. Munich to Florence, to Venice, to Lake Zell, back to Munich. Only able to put the top down when we left luggage at the hotel. Duffle bags are you friend more than formed suitcases.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

wdlfbio said:


> We did 2 weeks. Munich to Florence, to Venice, to Lake Zell, back to Munich. Only able to put the top down when we left luggage at the hotel. Duffle bags are you friend more than formed suitcases.


Thanks. I like the duffle bag solution as well.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There is fitted luggage for the Z4. If you are interested I'll find the link.

With the top down, there is room for two American sized carry on bags plus a little extra. Top up there is a huge amont of room if you use duffles.

Make sure the area outside the shield is completely clear before putting down the top!


----------

